# Why won't the DOJ leave George Zimmerman alone?



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2012)

Federal probe could hang on whether Trayvon Martin was targeted by race | The Lookout - Yahoo! News

Can we say modern day lynching?  We have a man who was attempting to protect public safety, doing the police department's job for them, and a disrespectful teen thug who was behaving suspiciously.  The man asks him politely what he is doing and the teen thug responds by running.  Why is this man being investigated?  Yep, it's definitely campaign season since the Obama admin is now going to spend millions to convict an innocent man who acted in self defense.


----------



## SFW (Mar 20, 2012)

Hes being investigated because audio has surfaced, which you can hear the black kid screaming "Help"...

Ive heard the audio, sounds more like a Chihuahua yelping for his water dish. Or a howler monkey screaming because his handlers just brought in a case of grape sodas. Anyway, im confident Al sharpton will square everything away.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2012)

That's another interesting question.  Where is Al?  You'd think he'd be all over this like like flies on shit.  I reckon no one's offered to write him a cheque yet.  I heard some of the audio also.  It did sound moar like a monkey yelping for a can of soda.  He clearly wasn't screaming help and was the aggressor.


----------



## SFW (Mar 20, 2012)

Exactly. Someone shouting for their life isnt going to sound like they just achieved orgasm, 5 octaves higher than their normal voice. Unless the black boy castrated himself prior to screaming out like that? Then again blacks can sing pretty good. 

Its really confusing because all of the facts seem jumbled at this point. Thats why they need AL down there to situate the facts from speculation. He did a great job with tawana brawley, and he'll do fine here as well.


----------



## squigader (Mar 20, 2012)

Attempting to protect public safety? He shot and killed a guy who hadn't robbed or murdered anyone or done anything wrong. If the boy had actually robbed anyone, it'd be different story. Bu as far as it goes this is called murder.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2012)

The kid would have been stealing cars and running drugs in a coupla moar years.  I say the guy did his community a favor by taking the kid out.  This is nothing moar than a liberal hit job.


----------



## LAM (Mar 20, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The kid would have been stealing cars and running drugs in a coupla moar years.  I say the guy did his community a favor by taking the kid out.  This is nothing moar than a liberal hit job.



your about a total piece of shit Gears...the kid was walking home from the store in the neighborhood where his father lived.

Zimmerman was out playing vigilante and is certainly not trained in what is or isn't suspicious behavior.  to racists and bigots like yourself anybody that isn't white and is still breathing is suspicious.

where are the scraps and scratches from the scuffle which made him fear for his life?

regardless of what happens Zimmerman will not die of old age....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 20, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Federal probe could hang on whether Trayvon Martin was targeted by race | The Lookout - Yahoo! News
> 
> Can we say modern day lynching?  We have a man who was attempting to protect public safety, doing the police department's job for them, and a disrespectful teen thug who was behaving suspiciously.  The man asks him politely what he is doing and the teen thug responds by running.  Why is this man being investigated?  Yep, it's definitely campaign season since the Obama admin is now going to spend millions to convict an innocent man who acted in self defense.



In the audio you can here the "alleged" gunman calling the kid a coon! As well, authorities have traced the cell call to his "girlfriend" around 5 minutes-till the shots were fired? You're always innocent until proven guilty- but from what I read, the kid was doing the right thing when his girl (recorded call) told him to run- and he walked = dead from 9mm!!


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 21, 2012)

Zimmerman is a piece of shit that wanted to be a cop but couldn't qualify so he did the next best thing:  self appointed neighborhood watch.  It's guys like him that give legal gun owners a bad name.


----------



## hypno (Mar 21, 2012)

There is no question about what happened after all the 911 tapes, and the GF's call to him while he was being stalked by this killer. He disregarded what the 911 operator told him about getting out of the car. What the 911 operator told him after asking "are you following him?" He said yes these ni**ers always get away or close to that. The operator then told him to stop following him the police were on their way. He disregard that as well.

One cannot claim self defense when you are safe in your car and against the advice of a 911 operator, get out of you car, follow, then run after someone who is trying to get away.

If you are in the position of the kid, it is you that has the right to defend yourself with any means possible. The "Stand your ground" act clearly does not cover this. In the end that will be shown. The only way this law could be applied is if the killer had stayed in his car and the kid approached him. 

I bet somehow though, that this case is used to overturn the Stand your ground act. The gun control jerks will have a field day with it. Jackasses.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 21, 2012)

What kind of pussy needs to defend himself from a 17 year old holding a juice box and package of skittles with a gun?


Anyone notice the shooter is Mexican?


----------



## troubador (Mar 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Anyone notice the shooter is Mexican?



Yeah but George Zimmerman is a very jewish name isn't it?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 21, 2012)

troubador said:


> Yeah but George Zimmerman is a very jewish name isn't it?



Zimmerman is actually German, but many Ashkenazi were forced to take German surnames so it is possible.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not into the "race" bait and all.

But I look at the case (I don't know all the fact as we all don't):

Why can't somebody walk down the street, minding their own business? 

Is this....America?

Some guy gets out of his SUV, after _following_ a teenager on a candy run, and shoots and kills him?

Is this the USA? 

I watched the youtube vid.  If someone look like they are on "drugs" (which the kid wasn't. Autoptsy?) who cares?  

He's walking down the street. 


Self-appointed "neighborhood watch guy?" (translation: wannabe cop.)

A f*cked up society.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 21, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The kid would have been stealing cars and running drugs in a coupla moar years.  I say the guy did his community a favor by taking the kid out.  This is nothing moar than a liberal hit job.



Now, Gears.

You gotta be trolling!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2012)

hypno said:


> There is no question about what happened after all the 911 tapes, and the GF's call to him while he was being stalked by this killer. He disregarded what the 911 operator told him about getting out of the car. What the 911 operator told him after asking "are you following him?" He said yes these ni**ers always get away or close to that. The operator then told him to stop following him the police were on their way. He disregard that as well.
> 
> One cannot claim self defense when you are safe in your car and against the advice of a 911 operator, get out of you car, follow, then run after someone who is trying to get away.
> 
> If you are in the position of the kid, it is you that has the right to defend yourself with any means possible. The "Stand your ground" act clearly does not cover this. In the end that will be shown. The only way this law could be applied is if the killer had stayed in his car and the kid approached him.



If all of this is accurate, the guy needs to go to jail on murder one.



hypno said:


> I bet somehow though, that this case is used to overturn the Stand your ground act. The gun control jerks will have a field day with it. Jackasses.



No doubt.


----------



## LAM (Mar 21, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> Now, Gears.
> 
> You gotta be trolling!



and from Alabama surely not a lot of rocket scientists coming out of that state...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2012)

I was wondering why the blacks hadn't pulled the race card on this. I mean, George Zimmerman must be white, right? It turns out that George is Hispanic.

You've gotta love the race card.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 21, 2012)

Some of you guys don't recognize sarcasm when you see it, especially LAM.  It actually does sound like this guy was a pretty disturbed individual.  He was probably extremely paranoid since he'd called the cops 46 times in the last 15 months.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

Thousands Rally for Arrest in Fla. Teen Death - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

Trayvon Martin's Parents Urge Arrest in Shooting - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

Fla. Police Chief Steps Down Temporarily - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

Sharpton: Fla. Teen 'Could Be a Wake Up Call' - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2012)

He shouldnt of followed the kid. Thats going to be his downfall right there. He was instructed not to pursue and just wait. he didnt. I still think he can beat the case though, if it ever gets to that point. Which it will never. 

At the same time, if he had malice in his heart, would he of called 911 and THEN shot the kid after speaking with the operators? No. He would of killed the kid, then concocted his story to the police.
So imo, not a homicide, Hes not some negligent monster. He probably couldnt fight to save his life, and got slapped a few times by the black kid. After he realized he was about to get his ass kicked, he panicked.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

New Prosecutor Investigates Trayvon Martin Death - YouTube
Florida's governor appointed a new state attorney to investigate the shooting death of unarmed teen Trayvon Martin by a volunteer neighborhood watchman. The local state attorney recues himself. (March 23)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

Trayvon Martin...


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2012)

These progressive vultures are feeding off that kids corpse right now. I have a feeling, this whole fucking thing is going to eventually be interwoven into an Obama slogan for gun control.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2012)

*The FBI & Department of Justice to look into Trayvon Martin’s death*

By KATIE | Published: MARCH 20, 2012

*Trigger Warning
*
The vigilante shooting of Trayvon Martin, an African-American 17 year-old-male visiting his father in a gated community in Florida,  armed only with skittles and an iced tea, is a tragedy and an outrage. The fact that George Zimmerman — a 28-year old unregistered community watch member, who followed Martin from his SUV and was armed with an automatic weapon, and had a criminal record and a penchant for reporting young black men as “suspicious” — claimed self-defense is ridiculous. And the fact that law enforcement accepted Zimmerman’s tale and has allowed him to walk free is a miscarriage of justice and a threat to public safety. But nothing is as chilling, painful and heart-wrenching as hearing what sounds like Martin’s cry for help in the background of a 911 call (at around 1:30 in the video. The transcript is here.)

This case highlights so much of what is wrong with our society — racism, an obsession with gun rights, vigilante justice, self-defense laws. Adam Weinstein does an excellent job covering these issues in depth  in his article “The Trayvon Martin Killing, Explained” at _Mother Jones_. And_Think Progress_ has a less detailed roundup of the important and dramatic facts surrounding the shooting.

The (relatively) good news is that the FBI and Department of Justice have announced they will look into the case.

This wasn’t the first time Zimmerman reported a suspicious-looking person to the police. Records show that he called the police 46 times since 2001. In response to protests and public outcry over their handling of the case, the police released six 911 calls made by Zimmerman; in four of the calls, he describes a suspicious-looking person — and in all four of them, that person happens to be a young black male. The link between arousing suspicion and being black is not lost on a thirteen-year old black male teenager, who witnessed the shooting.

Black Teen witness of Trayvon Martin's murder by George Zimmerman - YouTube

More @ The FBI & Department of Justice to look into Trayvon Martin’s death


----------



## LAM (Mar 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> These progressive vultures are feeding off that kids corpse right now. I have a feeling, this whole fucking thing is going to eventually be interwoven into an Obama slogan for gun control.



hasn't been any mention of gun control legislation out of the left since Brady in the 80's, NRA is to powerful. only people talking about it constantly are on the right.  only thing in recent decades has been on magazine capacity which is logical, no reason for the civilian to have a hig cap 40-round clip, etc. for the already militarized rifle (assault rifles) for home protection.


----------



## LAM (Mar 23, 2012)

...


----------



## troubador (Mar 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> These progressive vultures are feeding off that kids corpse right now. I have a feeling, this whole fucking thing is going to eventually be interwoven into an Obama slogan for gun control.



Well they're always looking for a reason to 'pass common sense gun legislation' (fascist speak for 'ban anything gun related we can'). Just like with Loughner, the left(like Carolyn McCarthy) sees an isolated freak event and says 'if he didn't have 33 rounds he wouldn't have killed as many people'. Of course, magazine capacity is almost never a deciding factor in whether someone is murdered or not and banning hi cap mags won't stop anyone from getting one but the left is going to take whatever they can get. Obama however needs to get reelected and won't be pushing for any gun control that's not "under the radar" until after the election.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I was wondering why the blacks hadn't pulled the race card on this. I mean, George Zimmerman must be white, right? It turns out that George is Hispanic.
> 
> You've gotta love the race card.



Hispanic's can be just as racist against blacks as white people.  And blacks can be racist against hispanics...  And no body trusts Arab looking people even if they are Hindi, Spanish, Italian or Greek...


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2012)

castle doctrine being questioned after wisconsin black teen gets mistakenly shot by white family. I love how its relevant that hes black and that they were white. It was a darkened room, the owner couldnt really see. But everyones race is relevant and the doctrine law is a big racist scam to systematically exterminate blacks.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The kid would have been stealing cars and running drugs in a coupla moar years.  I say the guy did his community a favor by taking the kid out.  This is nothing moar than a liberal hit job.



Fuck you Gears. You are a horrible human being, and if there's a hell, you'll be going there.


----------



## troubador (Mar 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> castle doctrine being questioned after wisconsin black teen gets mistakenly shot by white family. I love how its relevant that hes black and that they were white. It was a darkened room, the owner couldnt really see. But everyones race is relevant and the doctrine law is a big racist scam to systematically exterminate blacks.



Yeah, I wonder how often you'll hear in the media how 94% of blacks are killed by blacks. If anyone is exterminating blacks it's black people.

oh, and the black on white homicide rate is higher than the white on black.
Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Trends by race


----------



## LAM (Mar 23, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> You are a horrible human being, and if there's a hell, you'll be going there.



his current human status is questionable at best.

shit at least 60% of my friends are republicans and none of them subscribe to the bullshit I hear many display on IM.  most of them only care about taxes.  they do not subscribe to social darwinism or malthus bs which makes sense of north east republicans not truly aligned with those in the conservative south.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 23, 2012)

Fuck Al Sharpton. He's as racist as they come. Additionally, I would like to know why the DOJ got involved? Must be along the same lines of that white, decorated police officer who "acted stupidly." Well, according to Obama, he acted stupidly for arresting a black man.

Hypno, they had a speech/audio analyst review the tape, and he concluded that wha sounded like "fucking coon"was actually said "fucking punks." This is an issue that needs to be handled at the local level. Again, the federal government can't mind their own business. 

If a black guy gunned down a white man, do you think the justice department would be involved with remarks from the president? I doubt it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Hispanic's can be just as racist against blacks as white people.  And blacks can be racist against hispanics...  And no body trusts Arab looking people even if they are Hindi, Spanish, Italian or Greek...



My point is that because he's Hispanic, they're not playing the race card. Which is the first thing they would've done if he was white. If he was white, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson would be in the thick of it stirring up the blacks.

This is the race card playing shit that I've been talking about.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> If a black guy gunned down a white man, do you think the justice department would be involved with remarks from the president? I doubt it.



Of course they wouldn't. Every time a white cop has a bad run in with a black, Obama is quick to say how the cops were wrong and the black man was right. Even if it wasn't the case.

It's that sort of shit that fuels my dislike for blacks.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> My point is that because he's Hispanic, they're not playing the race card. Which is the first thing they would've done if he was white. If he was white, Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson would be in the thick of it stirring up the blacks.
> 
> This is the race card playing shit that I've been talking about.



I've heard racial profiling almost everytime I've heard something about this incident on the news...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2012)

maniclion said:


> I've heard racial profiling almost everytime I've heard something about this incident on the news...



Yeah, but that's profiling. I'm talking about the shit-storm that would've hit had George been white. He's not, so race isn't an issue.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Of course they wouldn't. Every time a white cop has a bad run in with a black, Obama is quick to say how the cops were wrong and the black man was right. Even if it wasn't the case.
> 
> It's that sort of shit that fuels my dislike for blacks.



I couldn't agree more! Then, after he sticks his nose in local affairs, he realizes he shouldn't have, so he invited both parties to the white house for a beer and act like it never happened. They're down in FLA demanding arrests, etc. just because a black kid got shot. For whatever reason, the investigating officers didn't find it necessary to make an arrest of Mr. Zimmerman and they're continuing their investigation. Al Sharpton is down there essentially saying, "f*** the investigation, someone needs to be arrested. They're so damn clueless it's sickening. In case you missed it, check out this dandy...WFTV9: Reverend Al Sharpton & Trayvon Martins' Parents Speak at Fort Mellon Park Rally 3/22/12 - YouTube


----------



## LAM (Mar 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but that's profiling. I'm talking about the shit-storm that would've hit had George been white. He's not, so race isn't an issue.



I highly doubt you would be singing the same song had it been one of your children that was killed for nothing.  you show a chronic lack of empathy in your posts in regards to loss of life.  you seem like a good dude DOMS but you got some issues.


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2012)

First, the media keeps refering to this trayvon as a "Boy". Its a two fold mind fuck for blacks. One, they are conjuring up emotion with that phrase. By constantly bombarding blacks with that phrase, they subconsciously manipulate them into defensive posturing. At least i think so. Second, they want everyone to think he was a child. He wasnt. The pics the media are using are dated to when he was 14-15. 

Also, Zimmerman is a Germanic name. its obvious what they tried to do here with this guy. The cable network stations are trying to create something chaotic and its disturbingly offensive to anyone aware of it.
The fact that Zimmerman needed stiches (refused) and had a bloody nose, should help prove a self defense case, if it ever goes there. In combination with the stand your ground rule, he did nothing wrong. as long as his gun was legit..and as long as NASA doesnt get involved with that tape. They have filtering abilities that would be able to figure out what he really said. He better pray to the God of fat Hispanics with white names and stay low key.


----------



## LAM (Mar 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> Also, Zimmerman is a Germanic name. its obvious what they tried to do here with this guy. The cable network stations are trying to create something chaotic and its disturbingly offensive to anyone aware of it.
> The fact that Zimmerman needed stiches (refused) and had a bloody nose, should help prove a self defense case, if it ever goes there. In combination with the stand your ground rule, he did nothing wrong. as long as his gun was legit..and as long as NASA doesnt get involved with that tape. They have filtering abilities that would be able to figure out what he really said. He better pray to the God of fat Hispanics with white names and stay low key.



father is white and the mother is Peruvian that is why he looks Latino.  and his wounds prove nothing.  ordinary citizens do not have to listen to other citizen's so legally the guy has no authority to stop and question anybody. he was the self appointment neighborhood watch as he obviously couldn't get a real job in LE, and this is a perfect example of why...bad judgement as he has a history of minor run-ins with the law, so he wants to enforce it yet lacks the self-discipline to adhere to it.  I haven't seen any mention of the guy even being gainfully employed.

odds are he tried to stop and question the kid and the kid probably told him to go fuck himself as most of us would, then he put hands on the kid and he got lit up and the pussy drew his gun and fired it.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 23, 2012)

LAM said:


> I highly doubt you would be singing the same song had it been one of your children that was killed for nothing.  you show a chronic lack of empathy in your posts in regards to loss of life.  you seem like a good dude DOMS but you got some issues.



You don't think that's a premature statement? You said "killed for nothing..." You weren't there, you don't know what took place before or after the 911 call. Yes, he only had a bag of candy and a drink, but Zimmerman didn't know that. If this kid would've turned around aggressively, you have to make a split second decision. Law enforcement is the same way, a dude could have his hands I his pockets with nothing inside but a quarter, but law enforcement doesn't know that. When it comes to self-defense, in my opinion, you have to err o the side of caution. I'm not letting anyone get the first crack at me.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

[h=1]*History of Racial Tension in Sanford, Florida*[/h]History of Racial Tension in Sanford, Florida - YouTube
The furor over the failure to charge a neighborhood watch volunteer with fatally shooting an unarmed black teen is just the latest episode to inflame racial tensions in Sanford, Fla. Local residents tell AP about their encounters with police. (March 23)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

Obama Weighs in on Trayvon 'tragedy' - YouTube
President Obama is calling the shooting death of an unarmed black teen in Florida a 'tragedy' and wants Trayvon Martin's shooting investigated. For Obama, it's another high-stakes foray into the sensitive issue of race. (March 23)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You don't think that's a premature statement? You said "killed for nothing..." You weren't there, you don't know what took place before or after the 911 call. Yes, he only had a bag of candy and a drink, but Zimmerman didn't know that. If this kid would've turned around aggressively, you have to make a split second decision. Law enforcement is the same way, a dude could have his hands I his pockets with nothing inside but a quarter, but law enforcement doesn't know that. When it comes to self-defense, in my opinion, you have to err o the side of caution. *I'm not letting anyone get the first crack at me.*



Zimmerman put himself in danger by getting out of his vehicle? He was asked to break off from following the suspect?

There's a difference between "letting anyone get the first crack" at you and instigating or creating a situation where you can kill another person and justify that what seems like murder.


----------



## LAM (Mar 24, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You don't think that's a premature statement? You said "killed for nothing..." You weren't there, you don't know what took place before or after the 911 call. Yes, he only had a bag of candy and a drink, but Zimmerman didn't know that. If this kid would've turned around aggressively, you have to make a split second decision. Law enforcement is the same way, a dude could have his hands I his pockets with nothing inside but a quarter, but law enforcement doesn't know that. When it comes to self-defense, in my opinion, you have to err o the side of caution. I'm not letting anyone get the first crack at me.



and he's not law enforcement nor trained in it...he was the "self-appointed" Neighborhood Watch. which historically are not armed, and not alone.  It's why any real neighborhood watch programs use patrols of 2 or more people to prevent exactly what happened.  

do you realize what kind of fuktard you have to be to NOT get a job in local law enforcement?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2012)

troubador said:


> Yeah but George Zimmerman is a very jewish name isn't it?


He does look Hispanic.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Some of you guys don't recognize sarcasm when you see it, especially LAM.  It actually does sound like this guy was a pretty disturbed individual.  He was probably extremely paranoid since he'd called the cops 46 times in the last 15 months.




It took me a while to realize your sarcasm, I knew from your first post here you were kidding.

You sure know how to shake things up.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2012)

LAM said:


> I highly doubt you would be singing the same song had it been one of your children that was killed for nothing.  you show a chronic lack of empathy in your posts in regards to loss of life.  you seem like a good dude DOMS but you got some issues.



First off, I've already stated that, if reality mirrors the facts presented, that the guy needs to go to jail for murder one. Scroll up, you'll find it.

I have sympathy for those that deserve it. It's not something that I unilaterally hand out. I have no sympathy for people that are doing the harm to themselves. 

Though in this case I'm merely commenting on the fact that has George been white that he'd be in even more trouble; And he murdered someone. Just because a person is white means that they're open to greater persecution, but blacks still play the race card *every time*. Pathetic.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> Why can't somebody walk down the street, minding their own business?
> 
> Is this....America?



It's a sad shame with what happened to Trayvon Martin, but to *answer your question with a question*....why can't white and light Hispanic people walk through Harlem or the projects minding their own business without getting hassled, told they don't belong in their neighborhood or robbed?

I'm not defending George Zimmerman at all, he should be behind bars in my opinion. 

What i'm trying to say is that unfortunately he died because most people fear Black people for the crimes they commit, I live in the Bronx wear Blacks represent 37.5% of the population and whites only represent 24.4% of the population just to let you all know I am not isolated from Blacks or any other race for that matter.

What I am trying to really say is that the decent Black people get their race smeared because of the thugs out there. It's been a long night so I really too really explain it better.

Guys...Kids....I give this advice to my friends. Don't dress like a thug in decent neighborhoods nor classy joints, I respect and trust a man who dresses like a man, not a guy with his pants sagging and wearing a hoodie.

Funny, but this older guy who is African American saw me wearing a hood (it was cold) told he he doesn't trust people from the Bronx who wear hoodies....good guy, we work together but even he admits that kids nowadays dress like thugs.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2012)

Did that make sense? I'm typing blindly.


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2012)

I believe in London, Hoods are banned or restricted in public.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> President Obama is calling the shooting death of an unarmed black teen in Florida a 'tragedy' and wants Trayvon Martin's shooting investigated. For Obama, it's another high-stakes foray into the sensitive issue of race. (March 23)



Source.



> A United States Department of Justice report which surveyed homicide  statistics between 1974 and 2004 stated that of the crimes surveyed,  52.2% of the offenders were Black, 45.8% were White, and 2% were Other  Races. Of the victims in those same crimes, 50.9% were White, 46.9% were  Black, and 2.1% were Other Races. The report further stated that "most murders are intraracial" with 86% of White murders committed by Whites, and 94% of Black murders committed by Blacks.



Percentage of population:
Whites: 68%
Blacks: 12%

Percentage of murders by race:
Whites: 46%
Blacks: 52%

Percentage of victims by race:
Whites: 51%
Blacks: 47%

Percentage of murders by same race:
Whites: 86%
Blacks: 94%

Summary: Black commit murders *4.3 times* more than per capita by percentage (PCBP). White commit murders 60% PCBP. A white person is more likely to be killed by a black than a black person is likely to be killed by a white, even though there are 5.7 times as many whites.

Where is Obama's outrage at this? Why isn't he up at a podium talking about how this needs to be investigated?

The answer is simple: because whites are the victims.

Fuck him and fuck anyone that support him.


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

If that boy was my son or brother, the guy who killed him in cold blood wouldnt be safe anywhere on this planet!

Ive got a cousin who was killed in cold blood over here,

Luke Mitchell 'killers' flee Australia | thetelegraph.com.au

Lets just say his father better never have a clear line of sight to them! He can drop crows flying with a lever action .22


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

I really dont see how the color of the killer or victims skin should matter in this case at all!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> If that boy was my son or brother, the guy who killed him in cold blood wouldnt be safe anywhere on this planet!
> 
> Ive got a cousin who was killed in cold blood over here,
> 
> ...



From your article



> As the group left the store, a car pulled up and *two Asian men* got out  of the vehicle. They stabbed Mr Mitchell five times and kicked him as he  lay wounded and defenceless on the street.



Why am I not surprised...?


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

i got no beef with the color of their skin, having said that

id love to be put in a room with no windows with them for a day! id make sure it was slow!

BTW in the article is says he was with his mates! Its wrong, he had gone to pick up his oldest bros (Shane) wife and her 3 gfs, those maggot little bastards layed into the gals also!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 24, 2012)

Did you see the video of the police chiefs son (of that county) beat the shit out of people on camera and get away with it? That mug was knocking fools out w/ sucker punches! Turns out, he's done this a few times and was never prosecuted for assault - which it clearly was- due to the fact he was knocking out black guys that did nothing to him. The chiefs son is a pretty big guy as well- but since his dad was the police chief, nothing was ever done about multiple beatings. This whole thing is disturbing regardless of race, color, etc.. I can only wish that police chiefs son will come at me one day..


----------



## hypno (Mar 24, 2012)

Lots of talk about will this or wont it, get to court. The answer to that is a resounding Yes! The wanna be cop's downfall is on the official 911 recording. "*These Ni**ers always get away*". This may not turn into what it should, a 1st degree murder case but it will for sure go the court for something like civil rights violation. He will go to jail in the end. The only real question is, how long?

I am white but even I can see the racism in that statement and the intent to stop the kid at any cost.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2012)

LAM said:


> I highly doubt you would be singing the same song had it been one of your children that was killed for nothing.  you show a chronic lack of empathy in your posts in regards to loss of life.  you seem like a good dude DOMS but you got some issues.



I'm pretty sure he's said he's borderline Aspergers...that ecplains a lot...


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2012)

maniclion said:


> I'm pretty sure he's said he's borderline Aspergers...that ecplains a lot...



I'm assuming this is a joke...

Holy shit, I can't tell if it's a joke. I do think I have Asperger's!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 24, 2012)

hypno said:


> Lots of talk about will this or wont it, get to court. The answer to that is a resounding Yes! The wanna be cop's downfall is on the official 911 recording. "*These Ni**ers always get away*". This may not turn into what it should, a 1st degree murder case but it will for sure go the court for something like civil rights violation. He will go to jail in the end. The only real question is, how long?
> 
> I am white but even I can see the racism in that statement and the intent to stop the kid at any cost.



That was never said. Multiple agencies had audio experts review the tape, and there was no racial slurred ever used.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I'm assuming this is a joke...
> 
> Holy shit, I can't tell if it's a joke. I do think I have Asperger's!


----------



## hypno (Mar 24, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That was never said. Multiple agencies had audio experts review the tape, and there was no racial slurred ever used.



Actually the alleged racial quote they checked was if he had called him a "coon" and they said no he did not. The statement I quoted is not even in question.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting...

Source.

"Witnesses reportedly say Trayvon Martin knocked George Zimmerman down  and slammed his head into the ground."


----------



## 258884 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wait til his drug possession comes out....after all....why was he suspended from school?

tick tock


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

258884 said:


> Wait til his drug possession comes out....after all....why was he suspended from school?
> 
> tick tock



Yep, he was currently serving a 5 day suspension for which his school called "a serious violation." He definitely wasn't this innocent, I mean no harm type of dude; as the media is portraying him. Again, why don't they post up his most recent pictures, instead of these grade school pictures when he looks like he's 12 years old?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Source.
> 
> "Witnesses reportedly say Trayvon Martin knocked George Zimmerman down  and slammed his head into the ground."



If someone was aggressively following me at night I might knock a motherfucker out too.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> If someone was aggressively following me at night I might knock a motherfucker out too.



My point is that all of the details aren't out yet.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> My point is that all of the details aren't out yet.



Mine too.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

if he followed a young white boy and killed him we wouldn't even be discussing this it'd just be one more murder committed by someone who is obviously unstable and dangerous.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yep, he was currently serving a 5 day suspension for which his school called "a serious violation." He definitely wasn't this innocent, I mean no harm type of dude; as the media is portraying him. Again, why don't they post up his most recent pictures, instead of these grade school pictures when he looks like he's 12 years old?



i wouldn't put a shit's worth of faith in anything a public school says. little kids here have been suspended for nerf guns and a hand grenade paperweight etc. things even kids know is ridiculous to get your panties in a knot about. to a school these are serious safety violations.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if he followed a young white boy and killed him we wouldn't even be discussing this it'd just be one more murder committed by someone who is obviously unstable and dangerous.



That's some true talk right there, nigga. You know if it was a white boy who was gunned down by a black man, DOJ wouldn't be involved, President wouldn't be commenting on it and Al Sharpton would be in the shadows.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

There have been no reports that a witness saw that initial punch Zimmerman told police about.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That's some true talk right there, nigga. You know if it was a white boy who was gunned down by a black man, DOJ wouldn't be involved, President wouldn't be commenting on it and Al Sharpton would be in the shadows.



not my point at all.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm not sure about any other parents here but i, as many have, have taught my kids that someone following you *a STRANGER following you* is not a safe situation. be ready to run or fucking fight. i'd have smashed his ass too. you don't have the right to stalk some teenager like that no matter if they are sky blue pink with purple polka dots n you are aqua. jfc. a little less color and a bit more common sense. zimmerman is a fucking fruit bat. he's crazy.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Source.
> 
> "Witnesses reportedly say Trayvon Martin knocked George Zimmerman down  and slammed his head into the ground."



which is exactly what i'd want my kids to do when being stalked and harassed by a stranger with no authority as any kind of public servant. crazy cop wanna be looking for trouble stalking kids. yeaaaa that's real cool.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

Trayvon was visiting his father's fiancée, who lived there. He had been  suspended from school in Miami after being found with an empty marijuana  baggie. Miami schools have a zero-tolerance policy for drug possession.

how sinister.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> which is exactly what i'd want my kids to do when being stalked and harassed by a stranger with no authority as any kind of public servant. crazy cop wanna be looking for trouble stalking kids. yeaaaa that's real cool.



You're making an assumption. The fact that we are just now finding out that Trayvon attacked George. What else might come out? How do you know that Trayvon didn't do something to spark the whole indecent?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

the zimmerman guy called the cops 46 times. that's bat shit crazy. some people buy a gun and big deal they bought a gun. a crazy person buys a gun and you get this shit. zimmerman is clearly nuts.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

if i was walking in my neighborhood and some nut started following me i'd be scared and i'd consider it harassment. i think anyone would.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe the boy littered the top to his skittle package or told the fat faced rapist looking guy to stop following him and mind his own business...


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Little wing is up in this bitch regulating.

I would have attempted to beat the fuck out of some dude following/harassing me too.

If Zimmerman listens to the 911 dispatch and quits following the kid non of this happens.   Zimmerman is an adult and responsible for his actions.


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not sure about any other parents here but i, as many have, have taught my kids that someone following you *a STRANGER following you* is not a safe situation. be ready to run or fucking fight. i'd have smashed his ass too.



Then you might be dead also. I'm not defending Zimmerman but attacking someone who is following you(ie not assaulting you) is probably not legally justifiable or smart.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the zimmerman guy called the cops 46 times. that's bat shit crazy. some people buy a gun and big deal they bought a gun. a crazy person buys a gun and you get this shit. zimmerman is clearly nuts.


And, as we all know, people with mental problems have no rights. Such as the right to defend oneself.

That's awesome.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

Zimmerman went door-to-door asking residents to be on the lookout, *specifically referring to young black men*





Read  more here:  Shooter of Trayvon Martin a habitual caller to cops - Miami-Dade - MiamiHerald.com​


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And, as we all know, people with mental problems have no rights. Such as the right to defend oneself.
> 
> That's awesome.




um yeaaaaaaa. i'm a 51 year old female and i don't think i'd need a gun to defend myself against and angry teen armed with a bag of skittles.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

troubador said:


> Then you might be dead also. I'm not defending Zimmerman but attacking someone who is following you(ie not assaulting you) is probably not legally justifiable or smart.



i don't mean attack i mean fight back if they try and grab you. all we have really is the word of the killer because no one saw the beginning of the physical scuffle. zimmerman says the kid was "looking at houses." sure sounds to me zimmerman was looking for trouble and to him black means trouble...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You're making an assumption. The fact that we are just now finding out that Trayvon attacked George. What else might come out? How do you know that Trayvon didn't do something to spark the whole indecent?


The fact is he was told by the 911 operator to stay in his vehicle and he got out and stalked the kid.  Think of it from Trayvon's view, he knows he lives in a problem neighborhood and there's a man stalking him, fight or flight kicks in all he knows is he's about to get mugged or murdered, so he attacks.  Me I would have gone the crazy wrought, start talking out loud to yourself about the craziest shit you can think of, shit like "Satan's gonna get you, Satan's gonna get you....NOOOO!  I am not!  I just want to touch your face, so I can recognize you on the day of judgement, under the piles of ashen souls..."


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

i've been attacked before and i'm sure many men here have been in bad fights without even considering using deadly force. the kid had no weapon. i can't believe anyone can defend him killing this boy.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

i honestly do not think so many people would be ready to defend zimmerman if the boy was white.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> um yeaaaaaaa. i'm a 51 year old female and i don't think i'd need a gun to defend myself against and angry teen armed with a bag of skittles.



You probably also think it's unlikely for you to be beaten, rape, or killed.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i honestly do not think so many people would be ready to defend zimmerman if the boy was white.



You're right, but...I pretty sure that's not my problem with this issue.


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Think of it from Trayvon's view, he knows he lives in a problem neighborhood and there's a man stalking him, fight or flight kicks in all he knows is he's about to get mugged or murdered, so he attacks.



If that's exactly how it happened then my uneducated guess is that Trayvon's attack is not legally justifiable and therefore Zimmerman acted in self defense(in the legal sense).


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Little wing is up in this bitch regulating.
> 
> I would have attempted to beat the fuck out of some dude following/harassing me too.
> 
> If Zimmerman listens to the 911 dispatch and quits following the kid non of this happens.   Zimmerman is an adult and responsible for his actions.



I doubt that. Zimmerman would've ripped you off of your huffy 10 speed and beat the piss out of you.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You probably also think it's unlikely for you to be beaten, rape, or killed.



i don't think you shoot someone cuz you have a few scratches. i've gotten a lot worse and never considered killing the person. guess i wasn't pissing myself scared enough for it to even cross my mind.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

is anyone here positive that zimmerman didn't stop the teen with his gun drawn? that the boy wasn't fighting for his life? no.


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i've been attacked before and i'm sure many men here have been in bad fights without even considering using deadly force. the kid had no weapon. i can't believe anyone can defend him killing this boy.




I don't know about events leading up but like I said before, if you have a gun and are getting your ass beat you have to fire or do something to shift the balance of power. The kid had no weapon but if Zimmerman hadn't stopped the attack he would have had one. 

I don't know all the details but it sounds to me like the prosecution would have to prove Zimmerman provoked(in the legal sense) the attack so that the shooting therefore wasn't self defense. It sounds like Zimmerman is an idiot and may have morally done some things wrong but legally I'm not so ready to pound my make believe gavel.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

any guy in a crazy ass fight knows how bad a man can hurt you but c'mon. shooting someone with no weapon is pretty fucked up.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think you shoot someone cuz you have a few scratches. i've gotten a lot worse and never considered killing the person. guess i wasn't pissing myself scared enough for it to even cross my mind.



You live where? Maine? New Hampshire? Trust me, you don't want to live in a major metropolitan city with the "one person is no real threat" mentality.

Look at Trayvon, he thought the lone man of Zimmerman was something he could handle.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I doubt that. Zimmerman would've ripped you off of your huffy 10 speed and beat the piss out of you.



Sorry I hurt your feeling


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> is anyone here positive that zimmerman didn't stop the teen with his gun drawn? that the boy wasn't fighting for his life? no.



Is anyone here positive the Trayvon was just minding his own business and didn't instigate a confrontation with Mr. Zimmerman that ultimately led to his death 

LW, where did you read that it was an empty marijuana bag? I haven't heard that.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Sorry I hurt your feeling


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You live where? Maine? New Hampshire? Trust me, you don't want to live in a major metropolitan city with the "one person is no real threat" mentality.
> 
> Look at Trayvon, he thought the lone man of Zimmerman was something he could handle.



Didn't the event happen in a gated community?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> any guy in a crazy ass fight knows how bad a man can hurt you but c'mon. shooting someone with no weapon is pretty fucked up.



Do you know how easy it is to kill someone with no weapon and just your hands and feet? I've seen guys get knocked out with one punch, then the aggressor repeatedly kick them over and over in the head while they're unconscious. That's pretty damn dangerous.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

troubador said:


> I don't know about events leading up but like I said before, if you have a gun and are getting your ass beat you have to fire or do something to shift the balance of power. The kid had no weapon but if Zimmerman hadn't stopped the attack he would have had one.
> 
> I don't know all the details but it sounds to me like the prosecution would have to prove Zimmerman provoked(in the legal sense) the attack so that the shooting therefore wasn't self defense. It sounds like Zimmerman is an idiot and may have morally done some things wrong but legally I'm not so ready to pound my make believe gavel.



if the kid knew zimmerman had a gun do you think he'd have attacked him? i don't. so saying he'd end up with a gun he most likely never knew was there is quite a stretch. i'd like to know what kind of girly man thinks a few scratches and a bloody nose is getting your ass beat. it just isn't. your honor he socked me in the nose so i was justified in shooting him? scary.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Didn't the event happen in a gated community?



Yes.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2012)

troubador said:


> I don't know about events leading up but like I said before, if you have a gun and are getting your ass beat you have to fire or do something to shift the balance of power. The kid had no weapon but if Zimmerman hadn't stopped the attack he would have had one.
> 
> I don't know all the details but it sounds to me like the prosecution would have to prove Zimmerman provoked(in the legal sense) the attack so that the shooting therefore wasn't self defense. It sounds like Zimmerman is an idiot and may have morally done some things wrong but legally I'm not so ready to pound my make believe gavel.



His getting out of the car and pursuing after 911 told him to stay in the vehicle, and that the cops were on the way shows that he provoked it...  He was trying to be a hero and disobeyed the 911 operator...


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't think you shoot someone cuz you have a few scratches. i've gotten a lot worse and never considered killing the person. guess i wasn't pissing myself scared enough for it to even cross my mind.



I believe typically if someone(unprovoked) is beating you up, that shooting them is legally justifiable. It's very possible that someone beats you to death. People have even died from a single punch. You can't just keep taking punches and be like "ok now I think I'm about to get knocked out, I better shoot". Once you get rocked by a blow your ability to defend yourself is probably over. You can't wait till that point and if you do, you're not a bad ass, your stupid.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

maniclion said:


> His getting out of the car and pursuing after 911 told him to stay in the vehicle, and that the cops were on the way shows that he provoked it...  He was trying to be a hero and disobeyed the 911 operator...



If they charge him, that's gonna be something the prosecution focuses on. It's kind of hard to justify why he kept following in after he was told not to. Unless, he can somehow say or convince the court that Trayvon started to come at him.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 26, 2012)

troubador said:


> I believe typically if someone(unprovoked) is beating you up, that shooting them is legally justifiable. It's very possible that someone beats you to death. People have even died from a single punch. You can't just keep taking punches and be like "ok now I think I'm about to get knocked out, I better shoot". Once you get rocked by a blow your ability to defend yourself is probably over. You can't wait till that point and if you do, you're not a bad ass, your stupid.



The facts still remain, if Zimmerman listened to the authorities non of this happens.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You live where? Maine? New Hampshire? Trust me, you don't want to live in a major metropolitan city with the "one person is no real threat" mentality.
> 
> Look at Trayvon, he thought the lone man of Zimmerman was something he could handle.




i've lived in a lot of places and i've been beaten so bad both my ear drums were broken and i could barely see. the person had no weapon and i kicked him in the balls and got away while he was on the ground going, "hiuuurgggh hiurrrrgh." yea he was most likely hell bent on raping me. i was maybe 115 pounds then and didn't need a gun to get away. and i was wearing heels and a dress. there's no fucking way that guy had to shoot this kid. none. my son is 14 and taller than me i could put him on his ass if i had to. kids are not men they are kids.


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

maniclion said:


> His getting out of the car and pursuing after 911 told him to stay in the vehicle, and that the cops were on the way shows that he provoked it...  He was trying to be a hero and disobeyed the 911 operator...



In the legal sense?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

i've heard bands refuse to come to maine cuz they are scared of fights in bars. we must be tough motherfuckers unlike those breakable city slicker pussy boys cuz i can't remember many guy gets beaten to death in bar fight stories.


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if the kid knew zimmerman had a gun do you think he'd have attacked him? i don't. so saying he'd end up with a gun he most likely never knew was there is quite a stretch. i'd like to know what kind of girly man thinks a few scratches and a bloody nose is getting your ass beat. it just isn't. your honor he socked me in the nose so i was justified in shooting him? scary.



What secdrl said. One punch is enough.


----------



## LAM (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if the kid knew zimmerman had a gun do you think he'd have attacked him? i don't. so saying he'd end up with a gun he most likely never knew was there is quite a stretch. i'd like to know what kind of girly man thinks a few scratches and a bloody nose is getting your ass beat. it just isn't. your honor he socked me in the nose so i was justified in shooting him? scary.



exactly...Zimmerman broke every standard Neighborhood Watch Guideline that would have prevented this event.  they are all over the net and you can download them from different states but they are all mostly the same.  They are not to patrol in groups of less than 2 people, are not to carry firearms and are not supposed to question people, they are only to report.  a citizen not in LE has no lawful right to question another as to what they are doing, where they are going, etc.


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> The facts still remain, if Zimmerman listened to the authorities non of this happens.



The legality of his actions is the real question. I mean if the kid hadn't gone for skittles it wouldn't have happened either but so what.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

maine.... we need more steroids.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

secdrl said:


> LW, where did you read that it was an empty marijuana bag? I haven't heard that.



it's all over. this is one article that mentions it. i smoked pot on the smoking area of my hs. they used to have them. i got good grades and played sports. i also beat a girl's head into the pavement when she tore my shirt off on main street. didn't cause any major harm. it's bullshit how they are making zimmerman out to be the victim. 


Trayvon Martin: George Zimmerman's account to police of the Trayvon Martin shooting. - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i've lived in a lot of places and i've been beaten so bad both my ear drums were broken and i could barely see. the person had no weapon and i kicked him in the balls and got away while he was on the ground going, "hiuuurgggh hiurrrrgh." yea he was most likely hell bent on raping me. i was maybe 115 pounds then and didn't need a gun to get away. and i was wearing heels and a dress. there's no fucking way that guy had to shoot this kid. none. my son is 14 and taller than me i could put him on his ass if i had to. kids are not men they are kids.



Nice job ignoring the very relevant example of Tayvon and George.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

what. that it's a joke a grown man had to shoot a kid cuz he was too scared of getting roughed up a little? i didn't ignore anything. and it was a man that attacked me not a teenager.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

Zimmerman was an ill-trained, unregistered volunteer neighborhood watchman
yes people are frustrated by crime but jfc. george zimmerman is no hero. he's a dangerous man with a screw loose.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> what. that it's a joke a grown man had to shoot a kid cuz he was too scared of getting roughed up a little? i didn't ignore anything.



Denial, it's more than just a river in Egypt.

A single can person can kill yo. To deny that is ludicrous. 

Also, "i've been beaten so bad both my ear drums were broken and i could barely see." It sounds like it worked out for you.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Zimmerman was an ill-trained, unregistered volunteer neighborhood watchman
> yes people are frustrated by crime but jfc. george zimmerman is no hero. he's a dangerous man with a screw loose.


Exactly, if he were a real badass vigilante he'd have gone out like Charles Bronson and taken on a whole gang of thugs and not stalked a young boy walking home with no probable cause except that he was black and looking at houses....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

Zimmerman told police Martin looked suspicious because he was wearing a hoodie

between my kids they must have 20 hoodies.


----------



## LAM (Mar 26, 2012)

wearing a hoodie in bad weather...surely suspicious to the untrained as would be wearing sunglasses on a sunny day.


mainstream media will keep the distractions coming until the lambs are being lead to the slaughter...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Denial, it's more than just a river in Egypt.
> 
> A single can person can kill yo. To deny that is ludicrous.
> 
> Also, "i've been beaten so bad both my ear drums were broken and i could barely see." It sounds like it worked out for you.



to deny how many ass kickings don't involve a death is far more ludicrous. the human body can take a lot of punishment and be nowhere near death. we had a scrawny teen attacking a huge man. i was a scrawny woman attacked _by_ a huge man. it took maybe a minute at most to get him on the ground and run. i think zimmerman had his hands full cuz the kid plays football sure but 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/trayvon-martin-shooter-teenager-gun/story?id=16000239#.T3D5oNmP_Is


i think the _real_ trouble was the kid was going for the gun zimmerman was holding when he tried to question him. the kids girlfriend heard zimmerman asking what he was doing in that area. zimmerman wasn't supposed to act like a cop and i think that's what will eventually lead to his arrest. hours after i was attacked my eyes were nearly swollen shut zimmerman was not beaten that badly i don't think he shot him cuz of fear of being beaten to death it was fear of him getting the gun maybe but i think zimmerman caused this not the kid by acting like a cop with no authority whatsoever to pursue and question the boy. i don't want any neighborhood wanna be hero to follow my kids cuz they have a fucking hoodie on or are too white etc. it's bs.


now they are releasing audio of him calling in on suspicious looking black kid after black kid. who knows. people will spin it however it works for them. i'd like my kids to make it home alive when they go to the store for candy.

and not sure what you mean by "worked out" but even the worst black eye goes away. i have slight hearing loss in both ears that's forever.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

a lot of fresh stuff comes out on this and probably will for a while but from what i see zimmerman "is a student of criminal justice" hmmm. kinda means he knows what to say whether it's true or not. i think i will choose not to just take his word for things.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Exactly, if he were a real badass vigilante he'd have gone out like Charles Bronson and taken on a whole gang of thugs and not stalked a young boy walking home with no probable cause except that he was black and looking at houses....



taxi driver anyone?


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sick of hearing about THIS black teen getting shot! What about the other 50 black teens who got shot that night in LA, NYC, ATL, BAL etc ??? Why is this kid different? Bad things happen every fucking day in every fucking town. It's not a "hate crime" it's a dude who saw a strang kid in his neighborhood, went to investigate and shit got out of control. He obv didn't intend to "murder" the kid.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

drunk drivers don't intend to kill people either it doesn't make it ok when they do. i think zimmerman bears some responsibility, a lot of it in fact, for this family losing their 17 yr old son. he acted in a reckless manner and caused this whole mess. he should be held responsible and he should be punished.


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> drunk drivers don't intend to kill people either it doesn't make it ok when they do. i think zimmerman bears some responsibility, a lot of it in fact, for this family losing their 17 yr old son. he acted in a reckless manner and caused this whole mess. he should be held responsible and he should be punished.


Intent is a huge part of it. It changes it from murder to man slaughter. 

And we still don't have ALL the facts! People hold trial in the court of public opinion with only the info they get from the "news" ( a form of entertainment )


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2012)

It's America when defending yourself from a violent thug = hate crime.  All we're going to hear from the media is how the kid was an A student (PE) and he did a lot to help his eighborhood (community service).  Maybe someone should start a legal defense fund for zimmerman, cause he doesn't have a prayer otherwises.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

why do you say the boy was a violent thug? is there even the slightest shred of real evidence that suggests he was? he went for skittles and iced tea not meth and a switchblade.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's America when defending yourself from a violent thug = hate crime.  All we're going to hear from the media is how the kid was an A student (PE) and he did a lot to help his eighborhood (community service).  Maybe someone should start a legal defense fund for zimmerman, cause he doesn't have a prayer otherwises.



PE and Community Service


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> to deny how many ass kickings don't involve a death is far more ludicrous.



No because it's irrelevant. The mortality rate of stab wounds to the heart is only 30%. So you'll probably live. Does that make you a pussy for shooting someone who stabbed you in the heart? What wound morality rate should be reached before firing in self defense? It's silly argument. The fact is if someone is beating you and you can't stop them you'll eventually get knocked out unless they stop before hand. It doesn't matter what the rate is for them stopping, knocking you out, or killing you. You're in a situation where someone already attempted or did harm you; and if you get knocked out you're at their mercy. If you're carrying and your weapon is exposed during the fight or they rob after you're unconscious there is nothing stopping them from shooting you. Once an aggressor is physically harming you, you have the right to stop them. 

It doesn't really matter if Zimmerman is a pussy. We have the right to self defense. That's the real question - who legally was acting in self defense.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's America when defending yourself from a violent thug = hate crime.  All we're going to hear from the media is how the kid was an A student (PE) and he did a lot to help his eighborhood (community service).  Maybe someone should start a legal defense fund for zimmerman, cause he doesn't have a prayer otherwises.



What does it matter if he was an A student or a dropout, he was killed by a self appointed vigilante for walking down the street at night.


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2012)

You dont know that.


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2012)

I can hear andersoon cooper saying "coons" in the next room. Fucking coons. Thats all i hear now when i turn on the tv.


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2012)

I would like to see a fucking coons remix song for youtube. Not auto tune...but hardcore trance techno. I think it would be fantastic.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 26, 2012)

You can't trust anything the media says, especially once their Messiah Obama has weighed in on it.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> You can't trust anything the media says, especially once their Messiah Obama has weighed in on it.



I'll add this one:


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> You dont know that.



No, no, no. You have to understand how this works. It's not okay to make wild speculations about Trayvon, but it is okay to make wild speculations about George.


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I'll add this one:



Thats Awesome!  Ive given out way to many reps in 24, i owe you.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 26, 2012)

squigader said:


> Attempting to protect public safety? He shot and killed a guy who hadn't robbed or murdered anyone or done anything wrong. If the boy had actually robbed anyone, it'd be different story. Bu as far as it goes this is called murder.



he attacked zimmerman and was pounding his head on the concrete.  This was after he broke his nose.  Police found zimmerman with a broken nose, cuts on his face and the back of his head bleeding.  I'm not saying he should have been shot for this but pounding someone's head on a sidewalk you are trying to seriously hurt someone.

And zimmerman is a fuckin douche for carrying a gun and playing police man.  Teens in my neighborhood stay out late, smoke weed, whatever they do they are fucking teens.  No one should be following them with a gun.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> You can't trust anything the media says, especially once their Messiah Obama has weighed in on it.



Your image was small, but it's still legiable. I read up on it.



> An *85-year-old woman* was *sexually assaulted* and *battered to death* by a home invader who *also shot her 90-year-old husband in the face with a BB gun*.
> 
> Nancy and Bob Strait, who had celebrated their *65th wedding anniversary* in December, were discovered by their daughter at their home in Tulsa, Oklahoma.
> Both the pensioners were rushed to hospital where Mrs Strait, who was nearly blind, died from her injuries. Home invasion: Bob and Nancy Strait were both attacked when burglars broke into their home in Tulsa. Mrs Strait died of her injuries .
> ...



Four black guys break into a house, gang bang an elderly woman, and kill her. Where's the outrage about that? Where's the cry for justice? Why are three of them still at large? Where's Obama outrage about this? Where?

"Oh, but Trayvon was just a poor black kid!"

Fuck you.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Thats Awesome!  Ive given out way to many reps in 24, i owe you.



I hate the media bias almost as much as the race card.


----------



## LAM (Mar 26, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> You can't trust anything the media says, especially once their Messiah Obama has weighed in on it.



you don't even want to get into the lies that were told by GWB, GHWB, Reagan and Nixon


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

Speaking of media bias, I just noticed on msn.com the very first headline story was about "Racist claims emerge over casting" (Hunger Games) and the link is an article about how some racists have tweeted their displeasure in black actresses being cast. I know msn.com isn't strictly news but come on, the headline story is about some shit people posted online?  This shit is getting so old. 

'Hunger Games' Cast Subjected to Racist Attacks in Shocking Tweets | Story | Wonderwall


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

i don't care what color he was. i'm a mom n some other mom's kid got killed by an OVER ZEALOUS DUMBASS THAT WAS TOLD TO STOP FOLLOWING THE KID N LET THE COPS HANDLE IT. i'd be just as pissed if the shooter was black. it's stupid. i'd be glad if some homeowner shot a person breaking in etc but this zimmerman is a good argument to deny gun permits. 

and the kid doesn't look a bit scarier in the "now" pic. he looks like his measurements are 29 29 29. the other guy looks old enough to know better. old enough to stay the fuck in his car when told to.


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

LAM said:


> you don't even want to get into the lies that were told by GWB, GHWB, Reagan and Nixon



Don't forget that fucker Zachary Taylor or William Henry Harrison! And don't even get me started on the bullshit by that cocksucker Martin van Buren.


----------



## LAM (Mar 26, 2012)

troubador said:


> Speaking of media bias, I just noticed on msn.com the very first headline story was about "Racist claims emerge over casting" (Hunger Games) and the link is an article about how some racists have tweeted their displeasure in black actresses being cast. I know msn.com isn't strictly news but come on, the headline story is about some shit people posted online?  This shit is getting so old.
> 
> 'Hunger Games' Cast Subjected to Racist Attacks in Shocking Tweets | Story | Wonderwall



since you know what it is then why do you let it get to you?  I still don't understand why people still watch televised news is this day and age.  it should be renamed distractions for the sheep (while democracy and fake capitalism fails around the globe).


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 26, 2012)

LAM said:


> exactly...Zimmerman broke every standard Neighborhood Watch Guideline that would have prevented this event.  they are all over the net and you can download them from different states but they are all mostly the same.  They are not to patrol in groups of less than 2 people, are not to carry firearms and are not supposed to question people, they are only to report.  a citizen not in LE has no lawful right to question another as to what they are doing, where they are going, etc.



It came out that Zimmerman was never allowed in the watch group but that he "appointed himself" in.  And he carry's a gun and goes after a kid after being told by 911 to stay in the car.    What a douche


----------



## troubador (Mar 26, 2012)

LAM said:


> since you know what it is then why do you let it get to you?  I still don't understand why people still watch televised news is this day and age.  it should be renamed distractions for the sheep (while democracy and fake capitalism fails around the globe).



It wasn't televised, I was logging out of my hotmail account and it redirects to msn.com 

It bothers me because racism, reverse racism, fake racism,etc affect our lives. Black people are taught that white people are out to get them. It affects legislation, work opportunities, elections, etc.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

troubador said:


> No because it's irrelevant. The mortality rate of stab wounds to the heart is only 30%. So you'll probably live. Does that make you a pussy for shooting someone who stabbed you in the heart? What wound morality rate should be reached before firing in self defense? It's silly argument. The fact is if someone is beating you and you can't stop them you'll eventually get knocked out unless they stop before hand. It doesn't matter what the rate is for them stopping, knocking you out, or killing you. You're in a situation where someone already attempted or did harm you; and if you get knocked out you're at their mercy. If you're carrying and your weapon is exposed during the fight or they rob after you're unconscious there is nothing stopping them from shooting you. Once an aggressor is physically harming you, you have the right to stop them.
> 
> It doesn't really matter if Zimmerman is a pussy. We have the right to self defense. That's the real question - who legally was acting in self defense.



we might never know unless a reliable witness saw it. in my opinion, in going by what i have read and seen by who knows how reliable news sources..., if zimmerman had the gun drawn and the boy tried to get it away cuz he was scared that's one thing if the boy just decided to attack zimmerman just for following him it's another. not sure if zimmerman was under any obligation to stop following the boy when told to but i think that that right there is where things got out of hand with the decision to ignore that. 










is this teen less scary cuz he's white?


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't care what color he was. i'm a mom n some other mom's kid got killed by an OVER ZEALOUS DUMBASS THAT WAS TOLD TO STOP FOLLOWING THE KID N LET THE COPS HANDLE IT. i'd be just as pissed if the shooter was black. it's stupid. i'd be glad if some homeowner shot a person breaking in etc but this zimmerman is a good argument to deny gun permits.
> 
> and the kid doesn't look a bit scarier in the "now" pic. he looks like his measurements are 29 29 29. the other guy looks old enough to know better. old enough to stay the fuck in his car when told to.


Except you'd never hear about it if it was a black man that shot him.  Instead it was a "white Hispanic" whatever the fuck that is.  Are they going to start describing Obama as a "white black" It's manufactured to give Obama another race card pity party.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> we might never know unless a reliable witness saw it. in my *opinion*, in going by what i have read and seen by who knows how reliable news sources..., *if* zimmerman had the gun drawn and the boy* tried to get it away* cuz he was scared that's one thing* if* the boy just decided to attack zimmerman just for following him it's another. *not sure if* zimmerman was under any obligation to stop following the boy when told to *but i think* that that right there is where things got out of hand with the decision to ignore that.



That's some certain argument. What if the 17 year old was doing something that brought him to the attention of George? What if, when confronted, Trayvon got it in his face? What if Trayvon started acting all thug and threated him? What if Trayvon went after the gun? What if...

Yeah, it's cool to throw "ifs", "opinions", and "not sures" at George, but god help us if they're done towards Trayvon...



Little Wing said:


> is this teen less scary cuz he's white?



How tall is that kid? Trayvon is 6'2".


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

when i first heard this story i didn't think the big thing was color but that it was a neighborhood watch guy that shot a person. if it had stayed that simple it might have been a lot better for everyone.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Except you'd never hear about it if it was a black man that shot him.  Instead it was a "white Hispanic" whatever the fuck that is.  Are they going to start describing Obama as a "white black" It's manufactured to give Obama another race card pity party.



Race has nothing to do with it. Which is why Obama called for an investigation.

Right...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> is this teen less scary cuz he's white?



Do we even have to answer that?    He looks about as scary as the prepubescent pic of Trayvon the media has shown us.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> That's some certain. What if the 17 year old was doing something that brought him attention of George? What if, when confronted, Trayvon got it in his face? What if Trayvon started acting all thug and threated him? What if Trayvon went after the gun? What if...
> 
> Yeah, it's cool to throw "ifs", "opinions", and "not sures" at George, but god help us if they're done towards Trayvon...
> 
> ...



then the cops would have handled it? 

throw all the what ifs you want. from what i have read the boy is 17 and his worst offense on record is an empty pot baggy. 

and you'd have to ask Bigbenj how tall he was then.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> then the cops would have handled it?



I wasn't aware the cops were there.



Little Wing said:


> throw all the what ifs you want. from what i have read the boy is 17 and his worst offense on record is an empty pot baggy.



*I* can throw all the "ifs" that* I *want? It's what *you* are doing. But again, so long as their not slung at Trayvon, it's okay...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

i honestly think a 6'2" beanpole would have a hard time beating me to death. my son is 6 feet tall and i can twist him up like a pretzel play wrestling. isn't there some crazy statistic about how many people get shot with their own gun? kinda clear zimmerman would have made one shitty cop.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I wasn't aware the cops were there.
> 
> 
> 
> *I* can throw all the "ifs" that* I *want? It's what *you* are doing. But again, so long as their not slung at Trayvon, it's okay...



i don't see why you're getting so bent out of shape about it. i think if the kid was trouble he'd have a record. He doesn't. Zimmerman said himself that the boy looked suspicious cuz he was wearing a hoodie etc not that he'd done the slightest thing he shouldn't have.


----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2012)

Lw, if ur son wanted to, he could kick ur ass. Ur comparing play time wrestling with your son to a life or death struggle. Apples and oranges. If you dont think a 17 yr old is capable of seriously injuring or killing a sedentary, overweight, 30 somehing, then i dont know what else can be said.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

SFW said:


> Lw,* if ur son wanted to, he could kick ur ass*. Ur comparing a play time wrestle session with your son to a life or death struggle. If you dont hink a 17 yr old is capable of seriously injuring or killing a sedentary, overweight, 30 somehing, then i dont know what else can be said.



You beat me to it. There is a world of difference between playing around and fighting. A whole other world.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i don't see why you're getting so bent out of shape about it. i think if the kid was trouble he'd have a record.



He's a minor, his records aren't available to the public. 

There are those "ifs" again...


----------



## secdrl (Mar 26, 2012)

White people (and Hispanic people) are always clinging to their guns and religion.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

Trayvon Martin Update: School marijuana suspension, no criminal record - Crimesider - CBS News


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

there is a reason "he doesn't" was blue... you know like a link.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Trayvon Martin Update: School marijuana suspension, no criminal record - Crimesider - CBS News



Fair enough. That point goes to you. The rest, however...

From your article, "At a press conference Monday afternoon, Rev. Al Sharpton agreed, saying 'the only thing that is relevant is what Mr. Zimmerman knew that day.'" 

What a cocksucker. If George was white, that wouldn't be the only thing that mattered.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> there is a reason "he doesn't" was blue... you know like a link.



You altered your post _after_ I replied.

My point about the "ifs" still stands, because, you know, it's bullshit.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

what exactly am i supposed to know is bullshit? more supposed facts keep popping up here than popcorn at orville's. if is the only fitting word when we were not there.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

i work out with my son btw, he can't lift anywhere close to what i do.


----------



## LAM (Mar 26, 2012)

anybody that thinks that shooting was justified simply because of a stupid law "Stand Your Ground" law needs a full frontal lobotomy along with castration to end their faulty genetics from being perpetuated.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i work out with my son btw, he can't lift anywhere close to what i do.



You have muscle maturity in the...er, ah, pecs.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> then the cops would have handled it?
> 
> throw all the what ifs you want. from what i have read the boy is 17 and his worst offense on record is an empty pot baggy.
> 
> and you'd have to ask Bigbenj how tall he was then.


He was suspended from school.  There was also a unconfirmed story staying zimmerman was 5 ft 3.

Meet The Real Trayvon Martin: Evidence Emerges He Was A Drug Dealer And Gang Banger « Pat Dollard


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 27, 2012)

I think this thread has gotten off topic a bit.   None of us have any idea what happened that night.   The outrage and the reason the DOJ is involved is because the local police didn't talk to witnesses and didn't investigate the 911 calls.   Zimmerman said he shot in self defense, and his word was good enough.

That's why the police chief stepped down.   His department botched the investigation by not even bothering to investigate.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2012)

i hope justice is served whatever it is either way. all we can be sure of is not to believe everything you read online and that we don't have all the facts either way.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 27, 2012)

LAM said:


> anybody that thinks that shooting was justified simply because of a stupid law "Stand Your Ground" law needs a full frontal lobotomy along with castration to end their faulty genetics from being perpetuated.



I'm no lawyer but I'm pretty sure stand your ground was null and void  when george made the decision to actively follow and pursue  the "perpetrator".  There was no "standing" going on.   Honestly, I would not be surprised if the kid didn't try to fight back.   We women have been told if we suspect we are going to be victims of assault or rape, it is best to fight, because our chances are better that way.


----------



## LAM (Mar 27, 2012)

bandaidwoman said:


> I'm no lawyer but I'm pretty sure stand your ground was null and void  when george made the decision to actively follow and pursue  the "perpetrator".  There was no "standing" going on.   Honestly, I would not be surprised if the kid didn't try to fight back.   We women have been told if we suspect we are going to be victims of assault or rape, it is best to fight, because our chances are better that way.



the real question is are laws like this really for "protection" or just another method that the status quo uses as population control of those that are less desirable?  there are still many that follow the old theories of Malthus, Sanger, Darwin, etc.  typically the lower down the socioeconomic ladder the more personal crime becomes.  while the higher up the ladder the greater the scale of the crime (ponzi, schemes, wall street fraud, etc.)

many still haven't caught onto the many was as to how economics and other policy are used as a tool to accomplish this.  the Georgia Guidestones clearly state that 500M is the magic number that "they" want to get the world population down to as does the Club of Rome and many others.


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2012)

hes a republican, he just made a pre-emptive strike! the former president can do it, why not him?

yes yes im just taking the piss lol


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 27, 2012)

DOMS said:


> No, no, no. You have to understand how this works. It's not okay to make wild speculations about Trayvon, but it is okay to make wild speculations about George.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmmm, that Zimmerman dude looks kind of fat. Maybe he had the diabeetus. If that was the case, then the kid with Skittles could have posed a real threat to him. Imagine it, it's a dark night, you're out waddling down the sidewalk, walking your beat, when all of a sudden some punk in a hoodie jumps out of the bushes and yells, "Taste the rainbow, motherfarker!" and starts flicking Skittles into your mouth. You could go into one of those sugar comas or something. Dude probably feared for his life and had no choice but to gun the punk down.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2012)

All jokes aside, my kids may not like how I tell them to dress but if you don't want trouble dress accordingly.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2012)

people using this unfortunate event to highlight their own agenda aren't helping the boy or the man. what a circus.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> people using this unfortunate event to highlight their own agenda aren't helping the boy or the man. what a circus.




That's why when I see Al Sharpton I cringe, he can try to be sincere but you just can't trust him.

You can defend your race but don't shit on others defending it.


----------



## LAM (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> people using this unfortunate event to highlight their own agenda aren't helping the boy or the man. what a circus.



the kid is dead and the "man" was barely functioning in society before this.  he's done, he ruined 2 lives when all he had to do was follow some simple common sense guidelines created for this very reason.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2012)

LAM said:


> the kid is dead and the "man" was barely functioning in society before this.  he's done, he ruined 2 lives when all he had to do was follow some simple common sense guidelines created for this very reason.




He did more damage than that.


----------



## LAM (Mar 27, 2012)

true but the mainstream media is doing what they have done for decades..distracting American's from the real issues, every day is worst than the last.

this happens in a variety of ways hundreds of times a day across the US. citizen's shooting each other, cops shooting un-armed non-violent citizens, etc..etc..etc..

lol @ Stand Your Ground Laws.....the de-evolution of the US continues


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 27, 2012)

Yo. Tray be gone.  We be sad.  Yo, nig.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2012)

he was told to stay in the car as much for his own safety as that of the boy. not doing it was disastrous for them both.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2012)

Update. Turns out that the news services are giving inaccurate portrayals.

What NBC portrayed
Zimmerman: This guy looks like he???s up to no good. He looks black.​ 

How it conversation actually went:
Zimmerman: This guy looks like he???s up to no good. Or he???s on drugs or something. It???s raining and he???s just walking around, looking about. 
Dispatcher: OK, and this guy ??? is he black, white or Hispanic?
Zimmerman: He looks black.​
Interesting...


----------



## troubador (Apr 4, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Update. Turns out that the news services are giving inaccurate portrayals.
> 
> What NBC portrayedZimmerman: This guy looks like he’s up to no good. He looks black.​
> 
> ...



Yeah I caught that the other day. One of the news channels was running some story about a black marine killed by leo's today. I didn't bother getting details but it looks like the media is trying to dig up more Treyvon Martin type stories. 

I also watched a few minutes of msnbc commentary on recent Romney statements about Obama. Fox news is clearly biased, so say whatever you want about them, but at least on Fox there's a biased republican host and someone to argue for the left; this asshole on msnbc today had three lemmings there to agree with his Obama lovefest.


----------



## LAM (Apr 4, 2012)

what?  the US propaganda outlets inaccurate? you don't say...it's only been that way for 60 years

go to youtube and watch the ABC Anti-Conspiracy piece on the Kennedy assassination, that CFR jackass Peter Jennings try's to say that Oswald bullet entered the back of his head thrusting it backwards...really?  maybe in the bizzaro world where the energy transfer from bullets doesn't exist.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2012)

troubador said:


> Yeah I caught that the other day. One of the news channels was running some story about a black marine killed by leo's today. I didn't bother getting details but it looks like the media is trying to dig up more Treyvon Martin type stories.
> 
> I also watched a few minutes of msnbc commentary on recent Romney statements about Obama. Fox news is clearly biased, so say whatever you want about them, but at least on Fox there's a biased republican host and someone to argue for the left; this asshole on msnbc today had three lemmings there to agree with his Obama lovefest.



Werd!  That's why I can't help but laugh when people talk about how awful and biased Fox News is.  Sure, it is biased and they don't make any effort to cover up the fact that they're delivering the news from a more right wing perspective.  You also get the _other_ side of the story that you will *not* get from any other network, even the ones that make a subtle attempt at being neutral.  To their credit, Fox also has guests on their talk shows to represent the left's perspective.  With MSNBC, however, you get nothing but a slobbering Obama love fest.  If you ever do get a second perspective on BSNBC, it will be that of the president, as well as that of the Vice President.  Watching MSNBC is a lot like watching China's CCTV.  There is no debate and dissent is nonexistent.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope they send this spic back to Mejico!!!!woooo yeah boy!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2012)

The NW Officer isn't from Mexico.  Remember, he's a white (white dad & spic mom) hispanic, just as our president is a white african american.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 11, 2012)

Arrested and charged....

I don't think it's been released but I would think negligent homicide.   That's probably the best they can get.

But who knows, Florida tried getting murder 1 and the death penalty for Casey Anthony.


----------



## LAM (Apr 11, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Arrested and charged....
> 
> I don't think it's been released but I would think negligent homicide.   That's probably the best they can get.
> 
> But who knows, Florida tried getting murder 1 and the death penalty for Casey Anthony.



yea but the DA dropped the ball on that one as they had no were near the evidence for a conviction to support that.  should have been some type of lesser charge and a charge that had to do with the body/corpse.  knowing she had something directly to do with the death and proving it are 2 different things.  would have been nice to see her spend some time in prison.  eventually she will get hers, she won't die of old age.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 11, 2012)

LAM said:


> yea but the DA dropped the ball on that one as they had no were near the evidence for a conviction to support that.  should have been some type of lesser charge and a charge that had to do with the body/corpse.  knowing she had something directly to do with the death and proving it are 2 different things.  would have been nice to see her spend some time in prison.  eventually she will get hers, she won't die of old age.



Yup, that's my point.   They over reached big time.   Hopefully they don't do it again.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 11, 2012)

Martin Parents: 'Thank God' for Zimmerman Arrest - YouTube
Trayvon Martin's parents expressed relief Wednesday over a special prosecutor's decision to charge the man responsible for the 17-year-old's death. (April 11)


----------



## KelJu (Apr 13, 2012)

squigader said:


> Attempting to protect public safety? He shot and killed a guy who hadn't robbed or murdered anyone or done anything wrong. If the boy had actually robbed anyone, it'd be different story. Bu as far as it goes this is called murder.



It doesn't matter at this point. The police dropped the ball in almost every way. Half of the facts in dispute now can't be answered since the cops didn't collect evidence. Zimmerman claims self defense, and now they are trying to digitize shitty video to determine of Zimmerman actually had injuries. The cops don't fucking know, or either aren't saying. How the fuck do you arrest a person claiming self defense, and not take photos of injuries that the person claims to have received from their victim/attacker? A lot of witnesses are saying that the cops pressured them into saying certain things. Others are saying it was too dark to see anything.  

I believe that Zimmerman murdered that kid, but it isn't right to charge him just because the cops didn't do their fucking job. There is little evidence to say one way of the other. Innocent until proven guilty is the way things are suppose to work, and I don't think there is enough proof to convict him at this point.


----------



## LAM (Apr 14, 2012)

it's a bullshit law to begin with for any kind of "supposed" advanced society in this day and age.  in a one on one conflict with no witnesses a person is almost guaranteed to get off on what could be a murder charge very easily.  in criminal justice you learn that a lack of evidence proves nothing.  not quite sure how regressing back to the days of the wild wild west seems to be a good idea for many.

people are funny...


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 14, 2012)

Before the vast majority of states allowed people to arm and protect themselves anti-gunners predicted a wild west shooting gallery, blood turning the streets red, pistol duels, etc.  Yet none of that has happened.  Why?


----------



## LAM (Apr 14, 2012)

honestly I think I have heard more fear mongering out of the right in regards to anti-gun legislation then I ever heard out of the left.  the only thing I can think of in recent history is the brady bill and the fact that legislation wasn't in place 50 years before that is crazy.

violent crime in the US has been decreasing overall since the 70's.  the majority of crime is committed by the career criminal, nothing can ever be done about random acts from people that snap, or are in extreme dire circumstances.

there are 90 guns for every 100 americans out in the public.  I know I have my fair share


----------



## troubador (Apr 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Before the vast majority of states allowed people to arm and protect themselves anti-gunners predicted a wild west shooting gallery, blood turning the streets red, pistol duels, etc.  Yet none of that has happened.  Why?



Their rhetoric is clearly not grounded in reality. 'The wild west' theory is propaganda the mainstream media pushes on dumb Americans, yet that's never what happens in reality. In the early 90's a few years after DC and Chicago passed handgun bans murder rates were climbing. While in Florida they had passed a right to carry law a few years before and their murder rate was falling as DC and Chicago's was skyrocketing. Chicago's mayor said, after the supreme court overturned chicago's handgun ban, "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, serif]Then why don't we do away with the court system and go back to the Old West, you have a gun and I have a gun and we'll settle it in the streets?" Apparently, that's a great idea because murder rates and gun crime rates dropped.  [/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif, serif]You have to realize that anti-gunners aren't rational. They exploit isolated tragedies and use that nutty rhetoric because that's all they have. With the Giffords incident they cried about the need to limit mag capacity, with Treyvon it's the stand your ground law. Next time the snakes will find something else to demonize because their cause is emotionally based and the facts simply don't support it. You may have heard about the Freakonomics guys analysis on how for children under 10 a pool is 100 times more deadly than a gun; seriously think about why there are no radical anti-pool organizations. If these anti's were simply concerned about safety and saving human lives why are they so focused on guns when pools(luxuries) are more deadly? 
 I mean, really think about why a society is so emotionally charged over one issue but not the other. It's because their not seeing the situation from a rational objective point of view. Pools are associated with BBQ, sunny days, bikinis,etc, but guns are black, scary, used by criminals. It's the same reason the AWB basically was just a ban on scary gun features like pistol grips, barrel shrouds,etc. I know a white lady in her late 50's who's deathly terrified of guns and thinks only M&P should have them. It's totally absurd. If that's her baseline for being terrified, she should never leave the house or eat solid food. The likelihood of her getting killed by a gun is insanely low but that's what her focus is on. 

Personally, I think a taste of the wild west would only help these bitches.[/FONT]


----------



## troubador (Apr 15, 2012)

LAM said:


> honestly I think I have heard more fear mongering out of the right in regards to anti-gun legislation then I ever heard out of the left.  the only thing I can think of in recent history is the brady bill



It may be the only thing on a national level that actually passed, it certainly isn't the only thing the left has tried to pass or bitched about. 

Here's one of favorites.





It's like 'well I got some rounds left in my assault clip, so I guess I'll pop that girl in pigtails and the mailman while I'm at it'.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm curious why anti-gunners own guns.  Clearly they don't need them, at least going by their claims of lowering crime by getting rid of guns.


----------



## LAM (Apr 15, 2012)

the left pretty much gave up on any gun control legislation decades ago the NRA is just way too powerful.

did they actually show that video on mainstream media? that is the first I have seen.  I have the select-fire model of that Glock it goes through a 40-round clip in 2.5 secs.  that's what I leave the gf when I go out of town.


----------



## troubador (Apr 15, 2012)

LAM said:


> the left pretty much gave up on any gun control legislation decades ago the NRA is just way too powerful.
> 
> did they actually show that video on mainstream media? that is the first I have seen.



I don't know but vulture Carolyn McCarthy introduced a bill after the Giffords shooting. It didn't go anywhere thankfully.
Rep. McCarthy Intros Bill to Ban High-Capacity Ammo Clips - ABC News​


----------



## troubador (Apr 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I'm curious why anti-gunners own guns.  Clearly they don't need them, at least going by their claims of lowering crime by getting rid of guns.



The elites just don't want everyone else carrying guns.


----------



## LAM (Apr 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I'm curious why anti-gunners own guns.  Clearly they don't need them, at least going by their claims of lowering crime by getting rid of guns.



it's not about lowering crime just reducing the number of people killed in violent acts where guns are used.  firearms simply make killing easy as it's done from a distance.  violent crime in the US has steadily declined since the 70's even with this fucked up recession not much of an increase.  surprisingly there are more murders in the north east then in areas with much lower levels of income and higher poverty rates.


back in '85 we worked out at 21st century in this little strip mall. one day we were working out early like 1-2pm ( we had ditched that day) and this woman was causing a little commotion at the front counter which was pretty rare for this place.  didn't recognize her but she was short and dressed in fatigues which was a little strange.  come to find out later that night after she left the gym she drove down the highway to the Springfield mall and opened fire on a bunch of people killing 3 and wounding 7.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 15, 2012)

The northeast has some pretty fucked up gun laws.  Making it harder to acquire them.  New Jersey has even banned defensive ammo.  New York is very anti-gun.  New Hampshire is the exception.

Low gun ownership rate, higher crime rate.  What are we missing here?


----------



## LAM (Apr 15, 2012)

the northeast is extremely competitive and stressful so that would explain a lot of the random acts of violent crime.  not much property crime at all but randoms shootings everywhere.

there are 90 firearms in the public for every 100 people, the US has to be the most heavily armed country ever.   the US has the highest rate of bi-polar disorder in the country at 4% of the total US pop, double the next highest country.

my main problem with firearms in the US is the high number of children that are killed annually, 3,000 a year in the US from gun accidents.  that just shouldn't be.  the child pays the ultimate price for the carelessness of the adult.


----------



## troubador (Apr 15, 2012)

LAM said:


> my main problem with firearms in the US is the high number of children that are killed annually, 3,000 a year in the US from gun accidents.  that just shouldn't be.



It isn't. About 3,000 a year are killed in total gun related deaths.  Most of those 3,000 are from homicides and suicides (not really 'accidents'). I also believe that 3,000 number includes 18 and 19 year olds. 

“How Many Children Killed By Guns 2011″ | Extrano's Alley, a gun blog

WISQARS Leading Causes of Death Report


Gun-related deaths in the USA


----------



## troubador (Apr 15, 2012)

You can mess with that cdc data.
WISQARS Leading Causes of Death Reports

In ages 1-19 there were 1844 homicide firearm deaths in 2009
In ages 1-17 there were 876 homicide firearm deaths in 2009

In ages 1-17 there were 82 unintentional firearm deaths in 200
In ages 1-17 there were 815 unintentional drowning deaths in 2009
In ages 1-17 there were 343 unintentional fire/burn related deaths in 2009
In ages 1-17 there were 322 unintentional poisoning deaths in 2009


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am very pro gun, but there are a few arguments that give me pause.   The first one is during the time the 2nd amendment was written there was no way they could have imagined the advanced weapons that are available today.

The second is, clearly there needs to be a definition of the word "arms".   A tank is arms, a jet is arms, chemical and biological warfare are all arms.    Is it ok for me to own a nuclear weapon?

I think everyone is wasting their time on gun control, I don't see it changing.   I would like to see a standard applied across the board in terms of arms.

As far as gun regulation goes, it seems to me that the data in conclusive in that tighter gun controls actually leads to more gun violence.

You can't hide behind ideology when you have real world data.   Just like the failed idea that abstinence only sex Ed works.   Real world data proves it is bullshit.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, the 911 Operator told him not to follow, and he did. Trayvon looked like a skinny little kid, I have a hard time believing Zimmerman apparently has big enough balls to go after someone when he would have to have some kind of muscular disorder to really be in fear of his life from a kid, that he again was told not to follow.

P.S. Plenty of latin people hate black people, but the name Zimmerman doesn't sound like he's a mexican national or anything.

Lets say George doesn't have a racist bone in his body, and that he merely killed someone because he disobeyed instructions to not follow a kid who wasn't actively doing anything except walking at night, which apparently is suspicious. This means he would be guilty of being a murderer because he disobeyed what is effectively the law enforcement department, and he is apparently an extremely weak little bitch, but keeps forgetting that he can't fight so he carries a piece so he can shoot whoever he seems walking home after dark.

This leads me to feel that the only people playing the race card here are a couple people here who must obviously not be black.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 16, 2012)

The picture the media shows of Trayvon Martin is from when he was 12, apparently.


----------



## troubador (Apr 16, 2012)

Mudge said:


> This means he would be guilty of being a murderer because he disobeyed what is effectively the law enforcement department



As far as I know, you have no legal obligation to listen to 911 operators.


----------



## LAM (Apr 16, 2012)

nor does a person have to respond to any questions by those on neighborhood watch, etc. they have no authority either.  it's exactly why every single guidebook says watches are to be performed by no less than 2 people and not to be armed.  it prevents this exact thing from ever occurring.  it is that simple


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2012)

*Sanford Resident: 'Didn't Think' He'd Get Out*

Sanford Resident: 'Didn't Think' He'd Get Out - YouTube

Some members of the the Sanford, Florida community were surprises Friday after a judge granted bail to George Zimmerman, the man accused of killing Trayvon Martin. Others say they're just upset he was not charged. (April 20)


----------

